# Shindaiwa T27 /C27 needle lever height adjustment



## FrontierSaw (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi all, I have a Shindaiwa C27 with a TK carb, has markings 2K WE2. I'm trying to find the needle lever height adjustment, anyone have access to that figure? I think it is 1.4mm, but I can't confirm it. Thanks...


----------



## DND 9000 (Jul 23, 2021)

I know from a other TK carburetor were it is 0.08in (2.0mm). Maybe this works also on your TK carburetor.


----------



## alderman (Jul 31, 2021)

According to the manual it is 1.4 mm. The Shindaiwa trimmer repair manual for several models is available on line. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

